# MO Freight Crash



## CHamilton (May 26, 2013)

Mo. highway buckles after rail cars hit overpass


> CHAFFEE, Mo. — A Missouri highway overpass that partially collapsed when rail cars smashed into one of its support pillars after a cargo train collision was about 15 years old and in good condition but just couldn't withstand the impact, a sheriff said.
> 
> 
> Seven people in two cars on the bridge overpass were injured, none seriously, when two 40-foot sections of the overpass crumpled before dawn Saturday.
> ...


----------



## leemell (May 26, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> Mo. highway buckles after rail cars hit overpass
> 
> 
> > CHAFFEE, Mo. — A Missouri highway overpass that partially collapsed when rail cars smashed into one of its support pillars after a cargo train collision was about 15 years old and in good condition but just couldn't withstand the impact, a sheriff said.
> ...


I noticed in both this report and then news reports I saw they referred to the train as "cargo train". I have never seen that before, it has always been "freight train". Just another reporter unknowledgeable about what they are reporting.


----------

